# Грыжа в шее (ШОП С5-С6). Боль прошла консервативно, шум в ушах. Оперировать или нет?



## НатальяА (20 Окт 2022)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора и коллеги по диагнозу!
Моя история началась после занятий йогой, а именно стойки на голове.
Во время упражнения почувствовала хруст и состояние как буд-то потянула шею справа.
Боль нарастала. Ушла в правую руку -лопатка, бицепс, трицепс, немного предплечье. Сильная тянущая боль от самой шеи. Ночами спать не могла.
Обратилась к невропатологу 1 сентября 2022 . Выписали лечение:Л-лизинаэсцинат, эуфиллин, актовегин, ксефокам, мидокалм.
Лечение никак не облегчало мое состояние около недели. Затем полегчало на 20%. Сделала МРТ. Грыжа С5-С6 4 мм, с деформацией переднего контура спинного мозга на 8 мм.
Через 10 дней консервативного лечения мне стало лучше на 60 %. Спустя еще 5 дней после лечения мое состояние улучшилось на 85%.Осталась небольшая боль в руке и она стала слабее. Сложно было переключать передачи в автомобиле, резать ножом что-то твердое.

Далее я взяла 3 консультации у разных врачей.

_1. Ростовский частный доктор. Онлайн консультация. Выслушал не внимательно, сразу сказал оперироваться и ставить М6с за очень дорого (в 2 раза, чем в других местах)

2. Доктор из Бурденко. Онлайн консультация. Оперирует в Москве и в Германии. Сказал, что при моем улучшившемся самочувствии от консервативного лечения (на 85% по моим ощущениям стало легче) можно с операцией не торопиться и даже возможно ее избежать. Грыжа может уменьшиться (хотя она не свежая). Рекомендовал наблюдать за состоянием. Если появятся звоночки (слабость или онемение в конечностях, изменится походка) то готовиться к операции. В случае операции рекомендует ставить шурупы или пластину (могу не правильно назвать). М6с не рекомендует. Так как европейский опыт показал, что они не долговечные и первые, которые ставили уже развалились. В данный момент в европе они не ставятся вообще. У нас они пока еще сертифицированы. И еще сказал, что в конечном счете (не уточнила через какое время) все равно произойдет сращение позвонков, хоть ставь кейдж, хоть М6.

3. Доктор из Ростова. Очная консультация. Сказал, что мое самочувствие на редкость не совпадает с картиной на МРТ. То есть картина не хорошая, а самочувствие хорошее. Провел тесты на силу мышц. Отправил на рентген в динамике. Обнаружены остеофиты в позвонках около грыжи. Из-за этого шансов на уменьшение грыжи нет. И есть большой риск ухудшения моего состояния. Рекомендует плановую операцию с установкой М6с. Я спросила насчет пациентов, которые с имплантами уже лет хотя бы 10, но он сказал, что в России не так давно их ставят и ничего сказать о долговечности на практике не могут. Только гарантии производителя, основанные на испытаниях, проведенных в лабораторных условиях. Уточнила насчет кейджей. Сказал, что из-за них увеличивается нагрузка на соседние позвонки и могут возникнуть проблемы._

*После консервативного лечения прошел месяц.*
Боли прошли полностью, правая рука не вернула прежнюю силу, но тоже стало лучше. Иногда я чувствовала себя хорошо на 100%, иногда ощущала усталость в районе шеи и легкий дискомфорт.
*И вот периодически я ощущаю предобморочное состояние. Слабость в теле, сильный шум в ушах, звон, ощущение повышенного давления в голове. При этом в шее есть дискомфорт, усталость. При некоторых нагрузках (долгое сидение или активность в быту) есть жжение или боль в других частях спины.*
В моменты такой слабости накатывает страх, что меня сейчас вырубит, или парализует, или еще что-то) Похоже на паническую атаку. Стараюсь ее побороть и просто пережить это состояние слабости (отдохнуть или отвлечься).
В связи с появлением таких состояний я все-таки задумываюсь об операции. Но вроде как такое состояние не является прямым показанием к операции. Я в растерянности и на распутии. Если операцию не сделаю, то боюсь, что пострадает мой мозг из-за того, что грыжа что-то сдавливает и мешает его кровоснабжению. _*Прошу помощи форумчан. Небезосновательны мои страхи? Или я надумываю? Делать операцию и не дожидаться ухудшения или дать шанс организму справиться самостоятельно?*_ МТР ЗДЕСЬ. Много вопросов. Кидает из состояния "Надо делать! Но где и что устанавливать..." в "С этим живут и еще слишком мало времени прошло, жди".

   

@Доктор Ступин Федор Петрович, если у Вас будет возможность посмотреть, буду очень благодарна!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2022)

То есть, панические атаки. 
Их надо полечить, а не оперировать.


----------



## НатальяА (21 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю за ответ)
Сейчас как раз на Вашей страничке Вк была. Спасибо, что делитесь случаями из практики. И на сайте Вашей клиники погуляла. Скажите, пожалуйста, какими методами можно помочь моему организму уменьшить грыжу? От Вас живу очень далеко, к сожалению, в ЛНР. Но могла бы поискать клиники с необходимыми процедурами в Ростове.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2022)

А зачем уменьшать грыжи?
....Боли прошли полностью, правая рука не вернула прежнюю силу, но тоже стало лучше. Иногда я чувствовала себя хорошо на 100%, иногда ощущала усталость в районе шеи и легкий дискомфорт.
Тут хорошо и это из-за грыжи, а от этого:
*....периодически я ощущаю предобморочное состояние. Слабость в теле, сильный шум в ушах, звон, ощущение повышенного давления в голове. При этом в шее есть дискомфорт, усталость. При некоторых нагрузках (долгое сидение или активность в быту) есть жжение или боль в других частях спины.*
Операция может и не помочь.


----------



## НатальяА (21 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А зачем уменьшать грыжи?


Грыжу уменьшить, чтобы минимизировать вероятность рецидива болей или еще более плохих состояний, связанных со сдавливанием спинного мозга. Вчера начал болеть указательный палец на правой руке и болит до сих пор. Боль при сгибании и разгибании сильная, тянущая внутрь ладони. Думаю, это как-то связано с грыжей.

А по этим симптомам


> *....периодически я ощущаю предобморочное состояние. Слабость в теле, сильный шум в ушах, звон, ощущение повышенного давления в голове. При этом в шее есть дискомфорт, усталость. При некоторых нагрузках (долгое сидение или активность в быту) есть жжение или боль в других частях спины.*


подскажите, пожалуйста, хотя бы в каком направлении смотреть. Заниматься расслаблением мышц или сделать какие-то обследования по сосудам шеи/головы? У меня еще периодически есть аритмия(тоже сопровождается состоянием слабости), даже делала суточное мониторирование, но наши местные доктора ничего не видят, а я не знаю какие обследования пройти, чтобы найти причину и исправить это. Анализы в норме, щитовидка в норме.


----------



## -Евгений- (21 Окт 2022)

Наталья, не претендую на истину, но я пережил похожее состояние. Только у меня грыжи были С5-С6, С6-С7. Полностью симптомокомплекс не исчез, но сильно снизился при МФР. Прошли боли в руках сильные, боли в спине снизились. Грыжи уменьшились за 2 года с 4мм до 2мм. Осталось небольшое онемение рук. Пока продолжаю МФР, сочетаю с растяжкой позвоночника, упражнениями на укрепление мышц спины, стараюсь принимать коллаген. В целом за 2 года ситуация стала лучше, хотя иногда смотрю на М6С и изучаю тему. В основном из-за оставшегося онемения. 

Ещё важный момент, в моем случае грыжа это нарушение биомеханики, переднее положение головы и прочее. Понаблюдайте за собой, не сутулитесь ли, как держите голову.

И напоследок, иногда проблемы с шеей начинаются в грудном отделе. Я бы посмотрел ещё картину МРТ грудного и что с мышцами (пальпаторно).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2022)

НатальяА написал(а):


> Грыжу уменьшить, чтобы минимизировать вероятность рецидива болей или еще более плохих состояний, связанных со сдавливанием спинного мозга.


Разумно. Оно и само уменьшится, но можно и стимулировать. 



НатальяА написал(а):


> Вчера начал болеть указательный палец на правой руке и болит до сих пор. Боль при сгибании и разгибании сильная, тянущая внутрь ладони. Думаю, это как-то связано с грыжей.


Если при сгибании и разгибании, то скорее нет. 



НатальяА написал(а):


> А по этим симптомам
> 
> подскажите, пожалуйста, хотя бы в каком направлении смотреть. Заниматься расслаблением мышц или сделать какие-то обследования по сосудам шеи/головы?


Лечиться и лучше комплексно.
И расслаблять и успокаиваться.
Вот тут указаны задачи лечения и способы достижения этих задач:








						Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика"
					

Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика", Позвоночник и суставы, диабет, сосудистая патология, реабилитация, ЛФК, массаж, стоматология.




					www.mcledi.ru
				




Почитайте и что непонятно - спрашивайте. 



НатальяА написал(а):


> У меня еще периодически есть аритмия(тоже сопровождается состоянием слабости), даже делала суточное мониторирование, но наши местные доктора ничего не видят, а я не знаю какие обследования пройти, чтобы найти причину и исправить это.


Так на суточном мониторе была аритмия?
Кстати, они не из-за позвоночника. 



НатальяА написал(а):


> Анализы в норме, щитовидка в норме.


Хорошо.


----------



## НатальяА (22 Окт 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так на суточном мониторе была аритмия?
> Кстати, они не из-за позвоночника.


Да, какой-то, я так поняла незначительный показатель. Исследование делала в одном месте, а к кардиологу местному обращалась и она сказала, что там все в пределах нормы (резюме прикрепила).



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте и что непонятно - спрашивайте.


Спасибо! Изучаю информацию. К Вам бы в клинику, как в санаторий приехать, с побывкой). 





-Евгений- написал(а):


> Наталья, не претендую на истину, но я пережил похожее состояние. Только у меня грыжи были С5-С6, С6-С7.


Спасибо, что поделились своей историей! Это вселяет надежду.
За собой сутулости не замечаю. Тут бы грамотному специалисту показаться, насчет перенапряжения мышц. А так МРТ грудного делала-там порядок.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот тут указаны задачи лечения и способы достижения этих задач:


Все понятно описано на сайте. Я поняла, что нужно обратиться и получить назначение на лечение аппаратами, мануальными методами и ЛФК, которую нужно будет потом делать самостоятельно. Даже задумалась, на сколько дней нужно рассчитывать к вам поездку, если получится это осуществить. Дней 10 нужно? И по некоторым ценам, что нашла, прикинула, что тыс 50 руб на эти 10 дней лечения. Я понимаю, что очень приблизительно и точно можно сказать, только приехав к вам, но надо же хоть как-то бюджет прикинуть)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2022)

НатальяА написал(а):


> ... И по некоторым ценам, что нашла, прикинула, что тыс 50 руб на эти 10 дней лечения. Я понимаю, что очень приблизительно и точно можно сказать, только приехав к вам, но надо же хоть как-то бюджет прикинуть)


Сами процедуры скорее 40, но с ЛФК и на 50 натянется.


----------



## НатальяА (5 Ноя 2022)

Всем здравствуйте! Сегодня сделала повторное МРТ своей грыжи в шее, спустя 2 месяца. 

@Доктор Ступин , если у Вас будет возможность, посмотрите, пожалуйста, есть ли динамика
Мне кажется, что есть улучшения.
Но судя по описанию, то стало хуже. Возможно, разные доктора делали и есть погрешность.

МТР ШОП 5 ноября 2022 г  





						Мороз Н.А. 1992г. ШОП. 5 ноября 2022 г.rar
					






					drive.google.com
				





МТР ШОП 4 сентября 2022 г 





						Мороз Н.А. 1992 ШОП 4 сентября 2022 г .rar
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2022)

Сентябрь
Ноябрь
Описание снимков задача рентгенологов.
Но мое мнение сходится с Вашим.


----------



## НатальяА (6 Ноя 2022)

Благодарю за ответ, Федор Петрович! Все-таки есть надежда, что станет еще лучше🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2022)

Не важен размер, важно есть нарастание слабости или нет?


----------



## НатальяА (8 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, нет. Слабость в теле стала проявляться реже.
Осталась быстрая утомляемость шеи и спины. Шум в голове, особенно после активного дня поездок на машине, по магазинам, по работе. И болезненное напряжение в мышцах шеи, на соединении шеи и головы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2022)

НатальяА написал(а):


> ... Слабость в теле стала проявляться реже...


Слабость в теле, не слабость руки или ноги от грыжи!


----------



## НатальяА (14 Ноя 2022)

Вчера была онлайн консультация с моим московским доктором. Посмотрел МРТ. Сказал, что есть улучшения в плане того,что ушло воспаление и отек. 
Подтвердил, что мои боли в мышцах шеи, звон в ушах не от грыжи.
Рекомендовал изометрические и изотонические упражнения для шеи.
Сказал, что грыжа старая, поэтому сильно надеяться, что она уменьшится не стоит. Зато есть шанс, что она останется в таком положении и не будет мешать мне жить дальше. Наблюдаем за собой, бережемся от травм и укрепляем мышцы. При хорошем раскладе помиримся с грыжей и обойдемся без операции.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Слабость в теле, не слабость руки или ноги от грыжи!


Доктор Ступин, спасибо!Вы тоже вселяете в меня веру в лучшее)


----------

